# Birdland



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I went here with my buddy about ten years ago and still have their business card!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I saw A Love Supreme performed but I forget by who.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I thought this thread was going to be about the Joe Zawinul tune.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think the club was named after Charlie Parker.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

starthrower said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about the Joe Zawinul tune.


Lyrics by Jon Hendricks:

In the middle of that hub
I remember one jazz club
Where we went to pat feet
Down on 52nd Street

Everybody heard that word
That they named it after Bird
Where the rhythm swooped and swirled
The jazz corner of the world
And the cats that gigged in there
Were beyond compare 

Bird named it, Bird made it, Bird heard it, then played it
Well-stated! Birdland--
It happened down in Birdland


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

^^^^^^


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Did you get to the Village Vanguard?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^
My man, Joe Lovano! Saw him in Ithaca in 2019 with Jack DeJohnette, and Esperanza Spalding.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> Did you get to the Village Vanguard?


Heard of it, but don’t think so.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

If you get to NYC you should check it out. The Vanguard opened in 1935, and although that was before I was born, I don't think the looks have changed much since. It seats 132. Tickets for a set have crept up to $40 (for Christian McBride tonight), with a one drink minimum, making it a very cheap date by NYC standards. 🙂 

According to an NPR article, the Vanguard has been the site for over 100 live recordings. Famous ones include Coltrane Rollins, and, of course Bill Evans. The walls are covered with photos of the artists who played there.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I haven't been to the City in years, but I had a buddy that was signed with Capital Records in the 90s, and he lived a block over from Birdland in Manhattan. You could see the club from the roof of his building on 43rd St. We went and saw Dave Holland there one of the times I was up.

and my other connection is with the tune "Birdland". I remember when I went to audition for my high school jazz band, Mr Garcia laid that chart on me at the audition. First thing I ever had to sight read for real.

man, that was a long time ago!


----------



## khoff999 (Oct 31, 2018)

jegreenwood said:


> If you get to NYC you should check it out. The Vanguard opened in 1935, and although that was before I was born, I don't think the looks have changed much since.
> 
> According to an NPR article, the Vanguard has been the site for over 100 live recordings. Famous ones include Coltrane Rollins, and, of course Bill Evans. The walls are covered with photos of the artists who played there.


The Vanguard is legendary. Between 1985 and 2004 I saw over 50 shows there. 

Here's a great video homage to NYC's oldest existing jazz club. It's Charlie Parker-inspired alto saxophonist Richie Cole with the "Wild Man' Bobby Enriquez on piano and Bruce Forman on guitar playing Parker's Yardbird Suite. Bird lives!!!. 






This is a YouTube link to the Richie's whole album - "Alive! at the Village Vanguard." 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtJ03yal04BnNkxyKWaTTLSZn1NfHRT4U


----------

